# Cabela's Neoprene dog vests questions.....



## Big E TX (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I read the other posts on neoprene vests but have seen most people use them for cold weather.

I am in Texas, so considering it doesn't ever really get too cold here what are some other advantages to them? Would it help the dog use less energy when he goes swimming? 

also which one is better between:

The 5mm Neoprene Flotation Vest with Armor-Flex™ Chest Protector 

OR

The Cabela's 5mm Deluxe Neoprene Vest

Thank you for all of yalls time and input


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

If you're in TX I don't really see much of a reason to have a vest for a dog. Way up here in North Dakota the vests don't come out until a really cold November and usually go away mid April during snow goose season.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

5mm might be a bit too warm. They make a 3mm. In your case I would use one if your hunting in a place with some type of hazard that you can't see. I would even use in in a stubble field where the dog could trip and fall possibly be stabbed by stubble. I actually had a piece of stubble go through my wader boot walking back from a beaver pond last year. Lastly if you are hunting in even moderately cold weather the vest will help him stay more comfortable longer.


----------



## Big E TX (May 5, 2009)

Watrdawg said:


> 5mm might be a bit too warm. They make a 3mm. In your case I would use one if your hunting in a place with some type of hazard that you can't see. I would even use in in a stubble field where the dog could trip and fall possibly be stabbed by stubble. I actually had a piece of stubble go through my wader boot walking back from a beaver pond last year. Lastly if you are hunting in even moderately cold weather the vest will help him stay more comfortable longer.


so what your saying is a 3 mm vest would prob be a great bet......


----------



## Big E TX (May 5, 2009)

Well I liked the Cabelas because of the velcro but I found a 3MM Remington vest, but it has a zipper.... 

Very lost here, Thanks.....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

The Remington vest is a very nice and sturdy vest. My vote is to go with the zipper.


----------



## Big E TX (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Troy and Watrdawg for the great suggestions, I believe I have narrowed it down to the remington vest....

So it is a great idea for them to wear while swimming so it doesn't tire them too quickly on retrieves and helps from sticks and barbs?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Fwiw, I vest an inherently weather resistant Chesapeake in South Louisiana any time it's cold enough for him to waste calories keeping warm that might otherwise put to work in our miserable floating marsh. And protection from punji-like canes is another plus.

We've used both zippered (Avery) and velcro fastened vests over the years, and I've come to prefer Cabela's wide velcro for its appreciable adjustability of fit. That, and I find it easier to work with when my fingers are stiffened with cold. Others have reported their dogs escaping hang-ups by being able to tear free of velcro fastened vests, but I've no personal experience with that.

Nor do I have experience with flotation-added models, but I have become a believer in whatever Cabela's uses in their "armored" version. Thought the thin, inconsequential looking mesh was "armor" in marketing name only, but it's proven that first impression wrong. After four seasons of use, there are a half-dozen or so gouges in the neoprene above the armored portion (though none making it through the inside lining), but not a mark on the armored bottom portion of the vest that is, of course, much more exposed to potential damage.


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 15, 2005)

I've hunted in the Katy area several times and I always bring a vest for my chessie. Why? Because even though it may be only 35 degrees, the wind can blow 15-20 mph and strip the heat away from your dog. This is especially true after a swim, where the dog is still wet and must wait 15-20 min for the next flight.

I prefer Avery 5mm for the combo zipper and velcro, but have had Cabelas in the past. Both are good and do the job well.

Warning. Dont run the dog back to the truck behind the 4-wheeler with the vest on. Take it off so the dog does not overheat. You wouldn't want to run with a coat on would you? Don't put him back in the crate either with the vest on, take it off so he can dry out and does not overheat. Best to dry him with a towel before crating anyway.


----------

